# T.R.U.Ball ABSOLUTE Infomercial A Must See!



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

That looks like a real winner. Can't wait to try one.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks brandon that is a nice one may have 2 try that


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

I will have three and four finger prototypes in Florida and Las Vegas, look me up, I will be happy to show them off to you!


----------



## bigdonracing (Mar 2, 2008)

When will these be available to the public.


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

We are shooting for March-April on a production run.


----------



## VaDeerHunter (Feb 25, 2007)

*Looks like a winner*

Will you have one to try at Louisville?

Pat


----------



## wfd59434 (Nov 13, 2008)

I want one!!! Where can I get one. I want a staff position also, but I haven't seen that come through yet either...

I don't understand. I am confused...

Confucious says, "Man who stands on toilet......High on POT!"


----------



## bossofduhwoods (Jan 29, 2006)

*Ab****e*

I would like one also, just don`t know if I want 2 give up d.l. 2 shoot one. don`t loose nothing w/ ember or stan sx-2


----------

